# nestboxes



## russiantumbler1 (Mar 11, 2007)

does anyone know of any good website that has designs for pigeon nestboxes, thanks russiantumbler1


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18575

There is a thread where you posted your question. I've provided the link to it above.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Best ideas for next boxes comes from the squab farming sites on the internet.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey Warriec,

I don't think you are going to get very far with this squab farming thing here so it might be best if you just let it die. Of course if you wish to beat the perverbial "dead horse" go right ahead. I just think it is pretty much a mute point on this site. 

There are lots of ideas out there for nestboxes. I am fashioning mine off of the prefab ones from Hermes:

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=34&SubCategoryID=780&ProductID=3141

They are sold in this country through Jedds.

They feature a stacked configuration which allows for two nests on top of each other with a clear area for the cock to tread his mate without worrying about crushing eggs or babies. I also like the idea of the screened bottom so the birds don't have to wallow around in their feces. We all know how nasty nestboxes can get between the pair and the babies. This also allows for easy cleaning without disrupting the nest pair or babies. I know a lot of people use the side by side arrangement. Each to his own.

Dan


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Dan,

I am trying to find out if the double nest box really works in rearing young.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean by a double nestbox but since the pair will usually go down on another set of eggs while still feeding the first round, they need to have the space to build a second nest. That can come in the form of a separate second box or making the first box big enough to hold two bowls and still leave room for treading. Either way works. The thing about having two separate boxes is that the cock will expend a great deal of energy defending two boxes from intruders. You will have more fights and possible injury between cocks. Definitely not what you want, especially if this is happening with your race birds. I think most people would prefer the extra large single box with two bowles for these reasons.

Dan


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I took this off the encyclopedia of pigeons. I think it has a good success rate. Its a double nest box.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I think they sell these exact boxes through either Foy's or Siegel's. I would have to check when I get home. I think any box that will give the birds the opportunity to set up a second nest will be fine.

Dan


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

I built mine like the ones posted above.

PINEY


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Piney, do the pigeons like it.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, they seem to do very good with them.

PINEY


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Piney, thats what i want to hear. I think i have come up with the perfect breeding cage and i am now looking for a perfect nest box for a loft. I believe that happy pigeons will breed better.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

They are pretty neat........the front and the bottom slide out for really easy cleaning.

PINEY


----------



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

Im not seeing the link to the double nest box site. Can someone send me the link, or the design so i can build them? It sounds like what i want, or its what i think i need anyway. Thank you .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/nest_boxes/index.html

This may be what he was referring to. Not sure exactly.......
Scroll down to the Simplicity Nest Box


----------



## jimboy61 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you Renee, thats what i was looking for. Also, what does widowhood mean? Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jimboy61 said:


> Thank you Renee, thats what i was looking for. Also, what does widowhood mean? Thanks


Well, in terms of pigeons, it's a racing system. There is widowhood and double widowhood.
In widowhood, only the cocks are raced. The hens stay home and wait for them. I guess if you've got some good cock birds, that would be ok. We have only won one race with a cock in 5 years of racing, that I can remember. Our hens have always outflown the cocks.
In double widowhood, both the cock and hen are raced. This is what we race. 
There are many variations of the system. Our variation is this.........the pairs are allowed to raise one round of youngsters before race season starts. One the babies are weaned, the sexes are separated. They are trained separately and not allowed to see each other until race season starts. On basketing day, the hens are allowed into the cocks loft for about 1/2 hour or so. Then the birds going to the race are caught up. Any hens that don't go, get put back in their loft. Here's a video I shot last year of the hens being released into the cocks loft on shipping day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o64-J9yMadc
On race day, as the pairs arrive home, they allowed to stay together all day and separated the next morning. Then you start over again for the next week ends race.
The the short of it...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, that video was so cool! I had never seen it before.

It was amazing how happy they were to see each other and went straight to their nest boxes. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, that video was so cool! I had never seen it before.
> 
> It was amazing how happy they were to see each other and went straight to their nest boxes. I really enjoyed it.


Must have been one of those days where you miss posts........like this one. I didn't even know you had watched and responded to the video until just a few minutes ago. LOL


----------

